

Floyd Zaiger, a fruit innovator to the world (2011) - spenrose
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Floyd-Zaiger-a-fruit-innovator-to-the-world-2368432.php

======
beardicus
If you find this interesting, the story of Luther Burbank would be a good
choice too:

[http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Invention-Burbank-Business-
Bree...](http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Invention-Burbank-Business-
Breeding/dp/0143116894/)

